# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Tìm hiểu quả mắc ca

## taimaimaipro

*Tìm hiểu quả mắc ca*


hạt diêm mạch tphcm

mua bào ngư ở đâu tại tphcm

mua bột yến mạch giá rẻ




Quả mắc ca được ví như “hoàng hậu của quả khô” bởi tác dụng nhẵn mà nó mang lại, quý khách đã tìm hiểu trên mạng nhiều mà không biết mua loại Quả macca, hạt macca ở đâu tốt, bảo đảm chất lượng, giá thế nào và cách dùng hợp lý? Hãy can hệ với HTFood. Tại HTFood chuyên cung cấp Buôn, Sỉ các loại hạt dinh dưỡng uy tín, chất lượng hàng đầu tại Việt Nam.

*Hoàng hậu của quả khô*

Hạt Macadamia được coi là loại hạt ngon nhất, nhiều công chăm sóc nhất và là loại mắc nhất thế giới. vì thế chúng được gọi là hoàng hậu trong các loại hạt. Hạt có kích cỡ từ 2 – 3 centimeter, hình tròn, màu crème, rất thơm, mềm như bơ và tan mịn trên đầu lưỡi khi cho vào miệng. Để được như vậy hạt macca cần phải có hàm lượng chất béo rất cao.

Vì thành phần dinh dưỡng cao bao  gồm chất béo 80% , chất đạm 9,2 % , đường 7,9 % , chất sơ 6,4%, Vitamin B, Calcium, sắt và phosphor, nên hạt macadamia được đánh giá rất cao và được xem là rất tốt cho sức khoẻ. Khi ăn vào giảm được Cholesteron, có tác dụng phòng trị xơ cứu động mạch. Hàm lượng Protein trong nhân có tới 9,2%, gồm 20 loại Axit Amin trong đó có 8 loại Axit Amin cần thiết cho cơ thể con người.

ngoại giả trong nhân quả macca có chứa nhiều chất khoáng, nhiều loại Vitamin rất có lợi cho bà bầu và trẻ thơ, cung cấp nguồn năng lượng dồi dào với hàm lượng calo cao gấp đôi so với các loại hạt khác.Người mẹ mang thai ăn loại quả này sẽ giúp cho khẩu phần ăn của mình thêm phong phú và góp phần tích lũy năng lượng cho thai nhi. Tác dụng của hạt mắc ca thật là tốt

Trong nhân macca còn chứa nhiều đường bột, chất khoáng, nhiều loại vi ta min. Danh hiệu “hoàng hậu của quả khô” được dương gian tặng cho Mắc ca là vì những đặc tính quý giá đó. Nhân Mắc ca sau khi chiên, rang ăn rất ngậy, bùi, có hương vị của bơ, là một loại thực phẩm cao cấp ngon, bổ, giàu chất béo, giàu nhiệt năng, dùng để chế biến nhân bánh, sôcôla, nước uống, dầu salat, Ngoài ra còn có thể làm dầu dưỡng da, dầu dược liệu…

Hạt macca của chúng tôi có xuất xứ Úc, có chứa hàm lượng chất dinh dưỡng rất cao. Sản phẩm không chất bảo quản, không tẩm ướp. Quý khách hàng yên tâm về chất lượng tuyệt đối.

*Ăn hạt mắc ca có sợ béo?*

Một vài người sợ rằng ăn các loại hạt có thể gây béo phì vì nó có chứa dầu. Chúng sẽ khiến thức ăn của chúng ta ngon hơn và khiến cảm giác no nê tăng lên nhiều. Đã có người chứng tỏ được rằng các bữa ăn ít chất béo không thỏa mãn được và khó để duy trì lâu dài.

Một thí điểm ăn kiêng của Đại học Harvard đã so sánh giữa chế độ ăn ít chất béo, ít calo với một chế độ ăn ít calo nhưng có nhiều loại hạt dinh dưỡng và dầu olive. Các nhóm này thực hành chế độ ăn trong vòng hơn 12 tháng, họ đều giảm được 4.5 kg nhưng nhóm ăn có chứa các hạt dinh dưỡng thành công hơn trong việc kiểm soát cân nặng sau đó 6 tháng và không có đổi thay gì về huyết áp.

*Kết luận* được đưa ra đó là các chất béo có lợi cho sức khỏe có thể dự vào quá trình giảm cân khi mà tổng lượng calo được kiểm soát.

----------

